# Soundproof Wallpaper.



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 25, 2022)

Yep thats right kiddies! soundproofing in the thickness of wallpaper, from moth wings. They have scales that [can] absorb a portion of the echolocation sounds from bats. Some speculation say up to 87% in other articles. Its still being developed, but my neighbor would be happier than a hare on a frogs ass if it meant he could stop wasting money on building his sound studio.









						Moth wing–inspired sound absorbing wallpaper in sight after breakthrough
					

Experts at the University of Bristol have discovered that the scales on moth wings act as excellent sound absorbers even when placed on an artificial surface.




					phys.org


----------



## defaultluser (Jul 25, 2022)

Are they sure about the full-range?  Ecolocaton runs from 10 khz up to 200 KHz

It's a lot  harder to turn that into sub-100 hz sound reduction ( the stuff that typically carries through walls.)


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Jul 25, 2022)

defaultluser said:


> Are they sure about the full-range?  Ecolocaton runs from 10 khz up to 200 KHz
> 
> It's a lot  harder to turn that into sub-100 hz sound reduction ( the stuff that typically carries through walls.)


compared to the egg-carton foam? thats a good question.


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 11, 2022)

My brain went crazy trying to think how a windows wallpaper can be soundproofed.

I need to get out more lol


----------



## Space Lynx (Nov 5, 2022)

I live next to a highway, its off in the distance a bit, but i can still hear it at night some, its a bit annoying. I wonder if this would stop the sound enough to make a difference. might be worth a try. cause its not low sub bass sounds, its more high pitched to my ears... 

no idea on that stuff though. would be nice if it works and comes to market though


----------



## Bomby569 (Dec 7, 2022)

i hate wallpapers but if this works i will queue for it at launch, my neighbours are *%/!"*-$&"


----------



## DoH! (Dec 7, 2022)

The only sounds i need silenced are the one's i get with Tinnitis !


----------



## Hankieroseman (Dec 13, 2022)

DoH! said:


> The only sounds i need silenced are the one's i get with Tinnitis !


I wasn't noticing until you mentioned it. Now it's extremely loud


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 13, 2022)

DoH! said:


> The only sounds i need silenced are the one's i get with Tinnitis !


Box Fan running at night for me 7 years around Gas Turbine Aircraft and power/bleedair carts.


----------



## Hankieroseman (Dec 13, 2022)

I worked at DFW International 27 years. GSE.



eidairaman1 said:


> Box Fan running at night for me 7 years around Gas Turbine Aircraft and power/bleedair carts.


Any twin Buick setups? Detroit Diesel V8 compressors jet starts are louder than the jets and those D8 batteries were heavier than your momma


----------



## ShiBDiB (Dec 16, 2022)

eidairaman1 said:


> Box Fan running at night for me 7 years around Gas Turbine Aircraft and power/bleedair carts.



Those generator carts made napping on the flightline a lot harder than it needed to be.


----------



## Nortia (Dec 20, 2022)

In my profession, sound proof means a stuff to prevent compressor noise leaking....


----------



## Shrek (Dec 20, 2022)

DeathtoGnomes said:


> compared to the egg-carton foam? thats a good question.



How good is dimpled foam?


----------



## ThrashZone (Dec 20, 2022)

Shrek said:


> How good is dimpled foam?


Hi,
Thicker it is the better it is.


----------



## caroline! (Dec 28, 2022)

ThrashZone said:


> Hi,
> Thicker it is the better it is.


Like oatmeal.

I need this to stop annoying everyone else in the house with my music. Previous speakers were terrible but now the new ones are _too loud_.


----------

